# Apple/Pear Cider



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 12, 2017)

Saw some apple/pear cider on sale at the grocery store today.
This is fresh, no preservatives.
bought 8L of it.
So I decided to try making my wife some hard cider. Below is what I added, will update with feedback as it progresses.

8L Apple/Pear juice blend (bartlet pear, macintosh apple)
2 x 283ml frozen apple juice concentrate
4L Reverse osmosis water
175g old fashioned brown sugar
175g honey
18g yeast nutrient
1 packet K1-V1116 yeast
45g acid blend

Tested SG after just adding the juice/water,it was 1.040. I was aiming for 1.05 to get 6-7% alcohol, so added the 175g brown sugar and 175g honey, which got me to 1.048
Tested pH and it was 4.1, so added acid blend until I got to 3.5, which ended up being 45g
I was lazy and didn't feel like testing sulfite level, so added 0.43g sulfite to raise whatever the level was by 20ppm.
Then I changed my mind and tested it, and it was 70ppm, so I shouldn't have added any, it was already around 50 beforehand. Hoepfully the yeast survives.
I'll update as it progresses.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 14, 2017)

The 70ppm SO2 wasn't enough to inhibit the yeast thankfully, it's fizzing away. Down to 1.02 now.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 17, 2017)

SG is down to .998, has been since yesterday. Doesn't smell great at this point, but thats not uncommon.
I'll rack to secondary in the next day or two.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Aug 17, 2017)

vacuum racked it tonight, into 3 one-gallon jugs.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Sep 14, 2017)

Filtered today and back sweetened.
I boiled 1 cup apple juice with 1 cup brown sugar. Disolved in 1 tsp sorbate.
Had about 9.5 liters.
Will bottle tonight.
Will see how it is in a couple weeks.


----------

